# Bicycle Heaven Museum Bike Swap update  May 29 & 30 2021



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 21, 2021)

The Bike show swap meet has been changed again because of covid and other shows changing dates on our annual date so we bumped it back a week to MAY 29 and 30 2021 . Our swap meet has never ran out of room and we have extra soace and parking if needed . For vendor spots it is first come first serve and you are welcome to come on Friday after 530 and the Museum is open 7 days a week 10 till 7 Pm . You are welcome to stay over night on Friday and Sat night and its fenced in with a guard . The music Museum will be open next door as well as the vintage record store and much more .We will have bike ride events for the bike trail that is right behind the Museum a easy ride to the Rivers Casino and downtown Pittsburgh with many places to visit as well as the science center great for kids  we will have food trucks if Available. For more info at bicycleheaven.org  412 734 4034 or 412 716 4956


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Feb 24, 2021)

The swap meet is looking good,,May 29 and 30 th


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 26, 2021)

does anything happen on Friday ,I have to work sat and sun darn it .


----------



## spleeft (Feb 27, 2021)

Is there a place to park a 31' RV / dry camp nearby? Long shot but thought Id ask!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes. call me after noons best 412 716 4956 Craig


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 1, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> does anything happen on Friday ,I have to work sat and sun darn it .



Yes Some come in after 530 stay over night so some trading does go on after 530,,,but the swap or most people are here on SAT


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 1, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Yes. call me after noons best 412 716 4956 Craig



Dang it, can't wait till I can sleep in till noon! Someday....


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 3, 2021)

I love that it's not on the same date as our! Hope to make it!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Mar 9, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> does anything happen on Friday ,I have to work sat and sun darn it .



Yes but very little,,,,after 530 you can set up and some trading but Sat morn is the best


----------



## bicyclebuff (Mar 18, 2021)

Call off jungle terry, your the boss, its a great show


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 17, 2021)

The bike swap is looking great for MAY 29 and 30 2021 ,,,,,The North Country Brewing CO will also be at the swap with many styles of beer ,,and AUG 21 and 22 2021,,,,Hope to see you again this year at B.H.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 25, 2021)

bump


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 27, 2021)

bicyclebuff said:


> Call off jungle terry, your the boss, its a great show



Hope to see you here!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 27, 2021)

spleeft said:


> Is there a place to park a 31' RV / dry camp nearby? Long shot but thought Id ask!



Yes, huge parking lot 1 block away


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 11, 2021)

Bicycle Heaven swap meet is looking good just a reminder its on for MAY 29 and 30  2021  info at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## BFGforme (May 11, 2021)

Dang, too bad Temecula swapmeet is that weekend also...


----------



## John Gailey (May 20, 2021)

Is it premature to start posting what we will be bringing to this one?


----------



## John Gailey (May 20, 2021)

I will bring this for sale or possible trade.


----------



## John Gailey (May 20, 2021)

It's the perfect time!


----------



## Norrin (May 21, 2021)

This will be my first visit to the meet and museum, can't wait.


----------



## John Gailey (May 21, 2021)

Is anybody coming to this?  I'm dedicating a four hour one way drive.
Having second thoughts


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 21, 2021)

For the BMX riders on 5/29 At 11 am  at the Bicycle Heaven swap meet Dave Jackson will host a BMX ride attending out oft owners PGH old school BMXers Bill Hartman and Jody Johnston and others . Your invited as well on the bike ride events


----------



## Herman (May 22, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Is anybody coming to this?  I'm dedicating a four hour one way drive.
> Having second thoughts



It's always well attended unless the weather is SUPER horrible


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 22, 2021)

Herman said:


> It's always well attended unless the weather is SUPER horrible



One guy showed up today one week early from IA a long drive  ,,anyways has a trailer full and a van full of nice bikes and parts,,,I saw some Krates a few stingrays a very nice1966 violet  and 66- 3 speed and a Paramount and much more .He left the unit and tarp it up ready for the swap on MAY 29 AND 30. 2021 ,,You can show up Friday to set up after 530 if needed .


----------

